# treeing mountain fiest squirrel dogs



## pkent

I love to hunt rabbits with my beagles,but in the past few years rabbits in my area are few.tons of squirrel just no rabbits.then it hit me, my dad use to hunt squirrel back in the day with a dog.so I started looking for a pup to train,there are lots of dogs that will tree squirrel but the top two are mountain cur & mountain feist.I picked the feist for it is smaller and hunts a smaller area. I was shocked on how much a started pup sells for so it looks like I will be the one starting, training, finishing, I found a guy that would sell me a pup so I bought two females. ( one for my son) going to pick them up april 9th,can't wait to get um.


----------



## jmyers8

Hunting with dogs is an addicition, I've trained rabbit beagles all my life now train **** dogs for competition and make an annual trip to WV to beat hunt behind hounds. Be patient training a pup let it come natural and don't force them. Have fun an enjoy.


----------



## pkent

th


jmyers8 said:


> Hunting with dogs is an addicition, I've trained rabbit beagles all my life now train **** dogs for competition and make an annual trip to WV to beat hunt behind hounds. Be patient training a pup let it come natural and don't force them. Have fun an enjoy.


thanks for the help on training them,will post on how they are doing as the months past.


----------



## Roscoe

jmyers8 said:


> Hunting with dogs is an addicition, I've trained rabbit beagles all my life now train **** dogs for competition and make an annual trip to WV to beat hunt behind hounds. Be patient training a pup let it come natural and don't force them. Have fun an enjoy.


What breed of Hounds do you train? I Coonhunted back in the 60's and 70's in Dayton,Oh and usually had Plott Hounds. At one time a had a Cur dog I used for training. I know hunters use Plotts for Bear,Hogs, and other Big Game. Let me know what you have. Thanks.


Roscoe


----------



## jmyers8

I have an English Reddick and a cross between a walker currently and part bluetick pup that I'm working with now


----------



## RogerS

Pkent,
Can I ask how much you had to give for your Feist pups?


----------



## ruffhunter

My dad got a Cur/Fiest mix great tree dog. His buddy in Jackson trains and sells curs for ****/squirrel. Not noisy like other **** hounds. Smart instinctive dogs


----------



## beaver

ruffhunter said:


> My dad got a Cur/Fiest mix great tree dog. His buddy in Jackson trains and sells curs for ****/squirrel. Not noisy like other **** hounds. Smart instinctive dogs


Who's the buddy? I probably know him. I'm in Jackson, and while I haven't had hounds for a few years, there are only a few serious cur hunters here.


----------



## pkent

he had two females and I bought both of them for 200.00 each. the bad was the 12 hour drive one way.thanks to my wife for driving me back home LOL.


----------



## pkent

they treed there first gray squirrel this morning.took them do to the feeder and one ran right in front of them.then up a small maple.fun little dogs


----------



## jmyers8

Congrats my pup is also treeing her first **** nothing beats seeing them click


----------



## pkent

had the feist pups out this morning,took them down to the corn feeder .was about 20 yards away from it when a big fox squirrel took off over the hill,with my pup right on it.before it could get up a tree she caught it.then the squirrel had her by the face.her sister jumped in to make squirrel let go then make a fast exit.she showed no fear even with a bloody lip.crazy little dogs


----------



## pkent

have my females treeing feist hunting good .drove down to kentucky last week and picked up a finished male feist.next year should be lots of fun.can't wait.


----------



## ruffhunter

looking forward to hearing more. Reading about the squirrel fight sounds just like my how my dads dog behaves. would have like to seen that squirrel action. Not afraid of any ****, no matter how much bigger. Watched her kill a ****. Like a switch flips and they turn nasty. She was like Ali. circling, going in bite,toss. back out run back and forth in a half circle, back to neck bite/toss back out. She was like a yote, in and out until it was wore it down for the main kill.


----------



## pkent

there like ninga fighters,have not had the new dog out yet,waiting to buy some tracking collars for them,so I know where they are and what there into.seen some video on the male and he is squirrel crazy.guy said he handles good and comes when called.just keep thinking of that song of jerry reeds THE BIRD lol


----------



## pkent

my female just had her first litter of pups, 5/8/17. she had 8 pups, they all went to vet at 3 days old for a check up, dew claw's and tails croped. they are all doing good,going to be fun taking them out in the timber at 6 weeks old. I tie a squirrel tail from a road kill on a fishing pole,cast it up over a y in a tree to get them started. I use **** scent on the tail from cabelas to keep the scent at max


----------

